# Freshwater live bait?



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Wanted to let everyone know, we now carry live shiners & crappie minnows!!
Also have crickets, red worms, wigglers, meal worms in stock!

Stop by & check us out!
Castaway bait & tackle
3689 avalon blvd
milton fl 32583
850-564-1391
www.castawaybait.com


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

What are you guys stocking for inshore SW bait? I am sorry for hijacking the thread but I need to pick some up Sunday and I've wanted to see your place and well as always but stuff haha.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I need them like this


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

The shiners I have are not that big. As far as saltwater live bait right now we have: Shrimp, Bull Minnows, Pin Fish, Croakers, Fiddler Crabs, and 1 Stingray left(Will be gone later today).

Frozen Bait: Shrimp, Squid, Cigar Minnows, Spanish Sardines, Ladyfish, Ribbon Fish, Spanish Mackerel, Bonito, Stingrays (large & Small), Ballyhoo, LY, Menhaden, & should be getting in Mullet Today or Tomm.

Were you looking for anything?


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Menhaden/porgies, same same, but I'll be by Sunday anyway, what time are you open?


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Open 5 am to 8 pm 7 days a week close at 9pm friday and Saturday


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We need big catfish baits


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Cathunter PM Sent


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am wondering if the live saltwater baits-bull minnows, pinfish and croakers- would be good for bush hooks? They live in brackish water, but can they make it up river a few miles?


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

The bull minnows should be ok, they can live in salt or fresh water. As for the others I do not think they would live to long.


----------

